# 6D mark II is out... any news about full frame mirrorless?



## ichiru (Jun 29, 2017)

Now that the 6D mark II is out, sharing many characteristics with the 80D, am I ridiculous for hoping for a full frame mirrorless camera equivalent to the M5? Is a similar time frame, i.e. 7 months, reasonable for expected release? (like something like January announcement?)

Can't wait to use an eletronic viewfinder! Missed too many shots when I didn't take my eyes off the optical viewfinder to check my exposure.

I waited soooo long for the 6D mark II I ended up buying a 5D mark IV... I kind of regret it now seing the 6D has a pretty decent focusing system (compared to my 6D mark I) and it FINALLY has a tilt screen (first one on a full frame camera with dual pixel AF).


----------



## BillB (Jun 29, 2017)

To get the first Full Frame mirrorless, all Canon is going to have to do is put an electronic viewfinder on the 6DII. The 6DII's Liveview, with an articulated screen and touchscreen focussing, is pretty much there for a mirrorless camera, or so it seems to me. I don't know when Canon is going to put out a version with an electronic viewfinder though.


----------



## Jopa (Jun 29, 2017)

ichiru said:


> I waited soooo long for the 6D mark II I ended up buying a 5D mark IV... I kind of regret it now seing the 6D has a pretty decent focusing system (compared to my 6D mark I) and it FINALLY has a tilt screen (first one on a full frame camera with dual pixel AF).



I would love to have a tilted screen of the 6dm2 and DPRAW of the 5dm4 in my 1dx2... It's always a trade-off somewhere, even going from cheaper models to more expensive


----------



## pokerz (Jun 30, 2017)

BillB said:


> To get the first Full Frame mirrorless, all Canon is going to have to do is put an electronic viewfinder on the 6DII. The 6DII's Liveview, with an articulated screen and touchscreen focussing, is pretty much there for a mirrorless camera, or so it seems to me. I don't know when Canon is going to put out a version with an electronic viewfinder though.


6d2 liveview = 400 shot with such big battery
6d2 evf version should be 250 shots per charge

looking forward to seeing that product


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 3, 2017)

pokerz said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > To get the first Full Frame mirrorless, all Canon is going to have to do is put an electronic viewfinder on the 6DII. The 6DII's Liveview, with an articulated screen and touchscreen focussing, is pretty much there for a mirrorless camera, or so it seems to me. I don't know when Canon is going to put out a version with an electronic viewfinder though.
> ...



Integral grip? That'd make the "mirrorless is for small" crowd have fits. ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2017)

pokerz said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > To get the first Full Frame mirrorless, all Canon is going to have to do is put an electronic viewfinder on the 6DII. The 6DII's Liveview, with an articulated screen and touchscreen focussing, is pretty much there for a mirrorless camera, or so it seems to me. I don't know when Canon is going to put out a version with an electronic viewfinder though.
> ...



Not so....
1200 shots normal....
drops to 400 shots in liveview.....

But a mirrorless camera will not have to keep the mirror powered up while in liveview, and that`s most of what is killing the battery... you should expect somewhere around 800 shots with an EVF.....


----------



## Otara (Jul 3, 2017)

Earlier this week I slipped over and watched myself and my slung 80D and 100-400 II go into a small seawater rockpool, full immersion for the 80D, half way immersion up the lens for the other. Large bruise on the hip as well.

The 100-400 seems completely fine after a careful wipedown and dryout, the 80D mostly works but no flash popup (motor dead Id say), and noise comes out the speaker. I doubt the 80D is long for this world, but overall am somewhat amazed at how much still works overall, was expecting complete death for both. Yes Im getting the lens checked out, not sure it will be worth it for the 80D.

The day after, I get back to the internet to see this released. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## SPKoko (Jul 3, 2017)

BillB said:


> To get the first Full Frame mirrorless, all Canon is going to have to do is put an electronic viewfinder on the 6DII. The 6DII's Liveview, with an articulated screen and touchscreen focussing, is pretty much there for a mirrorless camera, or so it seems to me. I don't know when Canon is going to put out a version with an electronic viewfinder though.



That's it... a 6D II with EVF and I would buy it in a heartbeat! It's not only OVF vs EVF, it's that I am so fed up with MFA and inaccurate focusing... it feels sooo from the past!


----------



## Aglet (Jul 3, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> But a mirrorless camera will not have to keep the mirror powered up while in liveview, and that`s most of what is killing the battery... you should expect somewhere around 800 shots with an EVF.....



mirror (and-or shutter) motor(s) only takes power when it cycles the mirror unless they've done some silly torque-vs-spring thing without a cam to hold it in position.

running all that circuitry to create live-view takes juice!
fast sensor readout, image processing + other sensor data overlays, display... Optical stabilization systems, possibly AF-processing.
That's a _lot_ of stuff running vs a DSLR sitting there waiting to take a shot and consuming almost nothing for power.

OTOH, depending how the system is designed and used, it can be efficient.
I recently shot a lot of long-burst action for extreme sports with my Olympus EM1v2. Nearly 4000 images (mostly jpg, I didn't need raw) in an afternoon and I still had just under 50% battery capacity left on the first battery. Never needed the spare batteries! I was quite pleasantly surprised!
However, I was taking advantage of full electronic shutter most of the time so saved some shutter motor juice... and wear. It's an amazing camera!


----------



## traveller (Jul 3, 2017)

I'd love a Canon full frame camera (won't be the 6D line) with a hybrid switchable OVF/EVF, sort of like the Fuji X100/X-Pro 1 series but in a DSLR format. Failing that, at least a hotshot that's wired to allow an accessory EVF, which shouldn't be hard for Canon as they already have the technology developed and fitted to EOS-M cameras. 

That way we could have the best of both worlds, enjoying the beautiful natural image that OVFs give, whilst being able to do 'up-to-the-eye' exposure preview and focus check/magnified manual focus when that suits.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 3, 2017)

traveller said:


> I'd love a Canon full frame camera (won't be the 6D line) with a hybrid switchable OVF/EVF, sort of like the Fuji X100/X-Pro 1 series but in a DSLR format. Failing that, at least a hotshot that's wired to allow an accessory EVF, which shouldn't be hard for Canon as they already have the technology developed and fitted to EOS-M cameras.
> 
> That way we could have the best of both worlds, enjoying the beautiful natural image that OVFs give, whilst being able to do 'up-to-the-eye' exposure preview and focus check/magnified manual focus when that suits.



I'd kill for hybrid OVF/EVF in Canon DSLR. OVF for quick paced AF servo action. EVF for dimly lit venues and for much more comfortable MF lenses. Damn, that would be something!


----------



## BillB (Jul 3, 2017)

SPKoko said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > To get the first Full Frame mirrorless, all Canon is going to have to do is put an electronic viewfinder on the 6DII. The 6DII's Liveview, with an articulated screen and touchscreen focussing, is pretty much there for a mirrorless camera, or so it seems to me. I don't know when Canon is going to put out a version with an electronic viewfinder though.
> ...



I keep reminding myself that I can do electronic viewing now if I am willing to put the camera on my tripod and use Liveview. I am rarely shooting that far from the car, so weight really isn't a problem. Laziness is what it comes down to in most shots without any moving objects, like people. Been reminding myself of that a lot since the 6DII specs were announced. I'm thinking I would rather use a tripod with Liveview than go without the OVF anyway. This dog may be too old for the EVF trick.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 4, 2017)

BillB said:


> I'm thinking I would rather use a tripod with Liveview than go without the OVF anyway. This dog may be too old for the EVF trick.



This old dog _LOVES_ EVFs! 
much more than live view on a tripod with a dark blanket over my head so I can see it. LOL
Unfortunately... I still have to use that technique occasionally with some of my older cameras when i want critical focus.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2017)

I have yet to see a EFV that I thought was professional grade, but have not done a survey of all the latest. I certainly would not like to use a lcd screen to operate a camera outdoors. I do have a pop-up hood over the LCD on my 5D MK III (I'm wondering if it will fit my MK IV). It allows me to see the LCD screen barely on a bright sunny day, OK for composing, but that's all. 

I was wondering if those goggle like things that hold a smartphone for VR use would wirelessly connect to a Canon DSLR to act as a big screen EVF? For much of my usage, the DPAF is fine, fast, and accurate, if I could only see the image. I've tethered to my smartphone, and tablet, they are useless in bright sun as well. I think I'll research some.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 4, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have yet to see a EFV that I thought was professional grade, but have not done a survey of all the latest. I certainly would not like to use a lcd screen to operate a camera outdoors. I do have a pop-up hood over the LCD on my 5D MK III (I'm wondering if it will fit my MK IV). It allows me to see the LCD screen barely on a bright sunny day, OK for composing, but that's all.
> 
> I was wondering if those goggle like things that hold a smartphone for VR use would wirelessly connect to a Canon DSLR to act as a big screen EVF? For much of my usage, the DPAF is fine, fast, and accurate, if I could only see the image. I've tethered to my smartphone, and tablet, they are useless in bright sun as well. I think I'll research some.



Fuji X-T2 has pretty good EVF. Magnification around the same as 6D and almost no lag (well, there will be always some I guess).


----------



## Aglet (Jul 4, 2017)

*Mirrorless and EVF is now primetime*

I didn't buy Fuji's XT2 this time around... too many little niggles about it I didn't like for the price point. I hear the EVF is pretty much imroved over my XT1 for action work.
I got the XT20 for similar IQ instead. Then found some minor IQ strangeness with it too...

BUT... Since I got my Oly EM1v2... wow. LOVE that camera!
Everything about it... except the battery grip. Very different feel from landscape to portrait orientation... what were they thinking?!?... 
But it can do it all with enough IQ I can pull a 30 to 36" print from it in decent light, which is usually all the time for what I shoot...

Anyway, EVF on that little speed-demon is about as professional as you can get with contemporary mirrorless and I had no problem shooting extremely fast sporting events with it. Lag is so minimal it's easy to get used to and blackout's also a non-issue until you jam up the buffer. 
I didn't have the lastest greatest hi speed card in it. In fact I was using a lowly Lexar that wasn't even UHS1 speed because I was relying on the buffer and pauses in the action the camera could use to write to card. Worked just fine tho at times I wished I had the fastest SD card in it. Shoot a burst, shoot another... dang! can't shoot another just yet. But that was at fixed AF and 60 fps!!
When I slowed it back down to 10 or 15 fps... no problem with card speed or EVF.
I followed action completely thru the EVF, other eye closed most of the time, zooming and AF tracking throughout with very high keeper rate resulting.
I've never used such a fast and versatile camera. I've found my sports machine. 
Will try it on BIF sometime but my only long lens for it is not very fast to AF. I suspect the AF system will track it pretty well tho. It did a pretty good tracking job even in the highly cluttered scenes I was using it in.
I think it used one quad-core processor just for AF functions...

Still... I'd like a FF ML body with IBIS and short flange distance... kinda like Sony... but _not_ a Sony. 
I want a Nikon or Pentax version. Pentax didn't listen to me when I suggested it.
A Canon version, WITH 5-axis IBIS, and a sensor equal or better than the one in the 5D4 I would consider. Needs a good EVF too but I don't care if it's not as fast as my EM1 cuz it would not be a sports cam for me. Oh, and give it sensor-shift high-rez mode too. I'm not going backwards now that I've tasted that!


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 5, 2017)

Aglet said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking I would rather use a tripod with Liveview than go without the OVF anyway. This dog may be too old for the EVF trick.
> ...



This dog is 34 (which I believe makes me young for photography forums) but I still love my OVFs.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jul 5, 2017)

5D Mark IV with 5-Axis IBIS and EVF is all I ask from Canon. Anything else such as DR & Eye AF are extra.

I would sell my 5D IV to get it.


----------



## hmatthes (Jul 6, 2017)

I shoot a Leica Q full frame with EVF. Both the Q and the Leica SL have EVF that all these EVF haters need to experience. Seeing realtime the effects of exposure compensation is paramount!

My main gear is all Canon dSLR full frame. Brilliant OVFs but *a 5D-IV or 6D-II with Leica quality EVF would have me move totally to mirrorless*.

When my 6D-II arrives, I shall probably use the flippy/tilty almost all the time.


----------



## pokerz (Jul 6, 2017)

bokehmon22 said:


> 5D Mark IV with 5-Axis IBIS and EVF is all I ask from Canon. Anything else such as DR & Eye AF are extra.
> 
> I would sell my 5D IV to get it.


and 2000 shots per charge with blackout free EVF


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 8, 2017)

Waiting for Sony A7 And A7R Mk. III. if Canon does not launch a fully competitive FF mirrorless system by then (camera/s, new native short ffd lens mount, plus good startibg lineup of new conpact lenses plus clear roadmap), it will be the final farewell for my current canon 5D iii and L-glass. not interested in 5d iv or 6d ii or any other mirrorslapper. also not interested in sony A9 - dont need crazy high fps. want very compact, but fully competent gear at reasonable prices.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 8, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Waiting for Sony A7 And A7R Mk. III. if Canon does not launch a fully competitive FF mirrorless system by then (camera/s, new native short ffd lens mount, plus good startibg lineup of new conpact lenses plus clear roadmap), it will be the final farewell for my current canon 5D iii and L-glass. not interested in 5d iv or 6d ii or any other mirrorslapper. also not interested in sony A9 - dont need crazy high fps. want very compact, but fully competent gear at reasonable prices.



What % improvement to your photography do you expect if you get such camera?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2017)

I have a nutty theory on this: perhaps 2018 is the best time for Canon to roll out a mirrorless FF rig, and not in a 'because they have to' sort of way -- more of_ 'because they always planned to'_ sort of way. Hear me out.

Despite the recent '7D3 coming next year' rumor that just dropped here at CR, I see there being a hole in the calendar next year. The cascade of FF body updates (1DX2/5D4/6D2) are now complete, and according to some crude past-is-prologue math here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=32819.msg669658#msg669658

The 5DS/R update, 7D3 and 90D are tracking well into 2019.
_
So what big deal product is Canon rolling out next year?_ : I personally am not buying the recent 7D3 in 2018 rumor.

Perhaps 2018 was cleared out to give a new product line like FF mirrorless all the spotlight/attention/etc. I'm not married to this idea, but it's a fun one to mull over.

- A


----------



## BillB (Jul 8, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I have a nutty theory on this: perhaps 2018 is the best time for Canon to roll out a mirrorless FF rig, and not in a 'because they have to' sort of way -- more of_ 'because they always planned to'_ sort of way. Hear me out.
> 
> Despite the recent '7D3 coming next year' rumor that just dropped here at CR, I see there being a hole in the calendar next year. The cascade of FF body updates (1DX2/5D4/6D2) are now complete, and according to some crude past-is-prologue math here:
> 
> ...



I'm wondering whether the 90D may be the next EVF Camera, with emphasis on video. It seems to me that Canon tends to start at the APS-C level on quite a bit of stuff. After the great 6DII 4K video hullabaloo, the idea of a serious FF video/stills camera with an OVF has started to seem very strange to me. EVR makes a lot more sense for video, and I am wondering whether APS-C might be the way to go. FF is a more expensive proposition than crop, and the video guys don't seem all that hung up about sensor size anyway. All this assumes that Canon thinks a serious video/stills camera makes sense, and I am not sure that is the case. I know I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2017)

BillB said:


> I'm wondering whether the 90D may be the next EVF Camera, with emphasis on video. It seems to me that Canon tends to start at the APS-C level on quite a bit of stuff. After the great 6DII 4K video hullabaloo, the idea of a serious FF video/stills camera with an OVF has started to seem very strange to me. EVR makes a lot more sense for video, and I am wondering whether APS-C might be the way to go. FF is a more expensive proposition than crop, and the video guys don't seem all that hung up about sensor size anyway. All this assumes that Canon thinks a serious video/stills camera makes sense, and I am not sure that is the case. I know I wouldn't buy one.



Some folks have a misconception that tilty-flippy + DPAF means you buy an 80D principally for video purposes. I personally don't think that at all.

The XXD line is first and foremost the 'upgrade-from-Rebel' line. In that, it will have an OVF until Rebels no longer have an OVF. I do not buy the theory that Canon will arbitrarily reach into the middle of their crop SLR line and start tinkering with EVFs. 

The more money you've sunk into an SLR, I'm guessing the more you'd feel the battery life / lag pain of switching to an EVF. So if and when a 'crossover' of SLRs to mirrorless will happen -- and it won't be for a few Rebel generations, I'd wager -- they'd start from the bottom and climb up.

- A


----------



## BillB (Jul 8, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> BillB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering whether the 90D may be the next EVF Camera, with emphasis on video. It seems to me that Canon tends to start at the APS-C level on quite a bit of stuff. After the great 6DII 4K video hullabaloo, the idea of a serious FF video/stills camera with an OVF has started to seem very strange to me. EVR makes a lot more sense for video, and I am wondering whether APS-C might be the way to go. FF is a more expensive proposition than crop, and the video guys don't seem all that hung up about sensor size anyway. All this assumes that Canon thinks a serious video/stills camera makes sense, and I am not sure that is the case. I know I wouldn't buy one.
> ...



Fair enough. I was starting with another piece of the puzzle. To me, it doesn't make sense to try to get serious about video with an OVF camera. Then the question becomes crop or FF?


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 8, 2017)

BillB said:


> Fair enough. I was starting with another piece of the puzzle. To me, it doesn't make sense to try to get serious about video with an OVF camera. Then the question becomes crop or FF?



Canon has shown us what an enthusiast's 'serious about video' camera looks like: a smaller than crop sensor and a fixed lens. :

- A


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 9, 2017)

Jopa said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for Sony A7 And A7R Mk. III. if Canon does not launch a fully competitive FF mirrorless system by then (camera/s, new native short ffd lens mount, plus good startibg lineup of new conpact lenses plus clear roadmap), it will be the final farewell for my current canon 5D iii and L-glass. not interested in 5d iv or 6d ii or any other mirrorslapper. also not interested in sony A9 - dont need crazy high fps. want very compact, but fully competent gear at reasonable prices.
> ...



about 100% compared to my currently used 5D III and Canon EOS M ... in terms of IQ/sensor, AF (especially coverage of entire frame), EVF that works in bright sunlight (vs. EOS M w/o EVF), no mirrorslap, no vibrations, no noise at all thanks to a fully electronic shutter, less conspicuos rig for more/better undetected candid shots; many more images from city trips and alpine ventures thanks to smaller, lighter gear that i would carry along (compared to 5d iii + lenses). and a whole lot more.


----------



## Jopa (Jul 9, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



I owned / shot every single Sony FF camera since the A99, Canon 5dsr, Canon 1dx2. Without pixel peeping looking at a large 4k screen (image fit) there is 0 difference. Lenses make the only difference. But good modern FF lenses are heavy with no exception. EVF, OVF, 100g weight diff, mirror - I frankly don't understand why would anyone care? Any camera built since 2012 has way more than enough features to compose and take a shot. If you are a spy and really need a "less conspicuous rig", I don't think any mass-market camera will work for you, it should be something 007-style, like a pen or in-retina built camera?


----------



## Khalai (Jul 9, 2017)

Jopa said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



Not to mention that A7 was indeed smaller and lighter, but A72 or A7r2 are basically as heavy as 6D body. And lenses like 16-35/4 or 24-70/4 are neither small nor light. Yes, if you mount something like Zeiss Loxia 21/2.8 or Sonnar 55/1.8 FE, then those are rather smallish lenses. But so it 24/2.8 IS or 50/1.8 STM 

Weight and size difference were advantage when MILC begun to rise. Right now, if you want FF mirrorless, you'll have to makedo with similar weights and sizes as DSLR. If you opt for Fuji or Olympus, that's another matter, unless you mount some 2.8 zooms on them, which are basically as large and as heavy as DSLR counterparts. Can't cheat physics...


----------



## zim (Jul 9, 2017)

I always thought that the SL2 would have been a good/better place to start with an EVF and no adapter.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 9, 2017)

#conspicuous 

i can enter *any* event around here - concert, social, sports - without any problems with Canon EOS M + 22/2.0. 
I can enter *almost any* event with Sony A7 II plus 35/2.8 lens. 
I can *hardly enter* any event (non-accredited) with a Canon mirrorslapper plus lens. 

that simple.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 9, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> #conspicuous
> 
> i can enter *any* event around here - concert, social, sports - without any problems with Canon EOS M + 22/2.0.
> I can enter *almost any* event with Sony A7 II plus 35/2.8 lens.
> ...



Put e.g. 24-70/2.8 GM, Distagon 35/1.4 ZA or 85/1.4 GM lens on that A7 II and then try to enter


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 9, 2017)

Khalai said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > #conspicuous
> ...



I will do that when needed, and accredited. With small "non-DSLR-looking" gear I have the option to capture all other events in addition. That simple.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 9, 2017)

Khalai said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > #conspicuous
> ...



Point: Khalai.

- A


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 9, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > What % improvement to your photography do you expect if you get such camera?
> ...



So how do you define 100% improvement in those criteria?


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 9, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> #conspicuous
> 
> i can enter *any* event around here - concert, social, sports - without any problems with Canon EOS M + 22/2.0.
> I can enter *almost any* event with Sony A7 II plus 35/2.8 lens.
> ...



Do you really think the extra half-inch of depth you _might_ lose by going to a mirrorless version of a 6D would change that? Or would the reality of a big lens on a FF body be that you can't get anywhere new? And would a 40/2.8 STM on a 6D really stop you from getting in? I have a hard time believing the latter.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 10, 2017)

yes. Every half inch matters. 

btw: got the EF 40, like it. But combo with 5D III still too big/conspicuous for many venues. And not silent. 

Ideal FF mirrorless cam for me would be size and form factor of Sony RX-1R II ... just with lens mount instead of fixed lens.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 10, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> yes. Every half inch matters.
> 
> btw: got the EF 40, like it. But combo with 5D III still too big/conspicuous for many venues. And not silent.
> 
> Ideal FF mirrorless cam for me would be size and form factor of Sony RX-1R II ... just with lens mount instead of fixed lens.



If you say so. I strongly suspect that Canon isn't really interested in supplying that particular need, though, so don't hold your breath waiting.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 10, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> EVF that works in bright sunlight



Do you wear sunglasses in bright sunlight? While an EVF is a huge benefit over the back LCD on a bright sunny day, it is still far from perfect. The EVF "may" have an advantage (one I've never ran into in real shooting as myabe my eyes are still too good) in low light but the OVF wins in bright light. If there is any light leakage (wearing spectacles, sunglasses, etc) it can easily over power the EVF screen. Something as silly as bright enough light leaking to the face detection sensor (assuming the camera is in the auto mode from back LCD to EVF) can render the viewfinder blind.

I know know, they're getting their, they are improving, etc. etc. I just don't see an EVF beating the simplicity of the OVF in good to bright light. It's natures most perfect auto brightness setting.


----------



## Luds34 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Mirrorless and EVF is now primetime*



Aglet said:


> I didn't buy Fuji's XT2 this time around... too many little niggles about it I didn't like for the price point. I hear the EVF is pretty much imroved over my XT1 for action work.



Really? My buddy owns both the X-T1 and X-T2 and I didn't see/feel any real difference between the viewfinders. Both are large (great magnification) and very solid view finders, but suffer essentially the same limitations. Poor color (no WYSIWYG despite how many people claim so), a tiny bit of lag, refresh issue... standard stuff for all EVFs. Either way, they seemed pretty similar to me.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 10, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> yes. Every half inch matters.



That's what she said!
*
*
*
Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 10, 2017)

;-) 
exactly. also when it comes to soze of gear. my EOS M has 45.000 clicks, my 5D III has 4.500 - sole reason is size & weight of gear.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jul 10, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> ;-)
> exactly. also when it comes to soze of gear. my EOS M has 45.000 clicks, my 5D III has 4.500 - sole reason is size & weight of gear.



In which situations would you prefer the 5D mkIII to the EOS M?


----------



## LonelyBoy (Jul 10, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> ;-)
> exactly. also when it comes to soze of gear. my EOS M has 45.000 clicks, my 5D III has 4.500 - sole reason is size & weight of gear.



But my point is, a hypothetical "6DM" wouldn't be the size and weight of your M. It probably wouldn't even be the size and weight of your A7. If a 6D with 40STM is too big for your venues to allow (which, again, beggars belief, but we'll go with that for now), the mirrorless version probably would be too. What are they opposed to - nice chunky ergonomic grips? That's what the M and A7 lack, but I don't see Canon skipping that on a FFM.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 10, 2017)

Ian_of_glos said:


> In which situations would you prefer the 5D mkIII to the EOS M?



every time i want a viewfinder or an FF sensor = about 99% of the time. 
But the damn mirrorslapper is too big, too heavy, too loud, too conspicuous. So i take the EOS M along.


----------



## sebasan (Jul 14, 2017)

Is not more important to know news about the 5DSR mark II? Could be the mirroless full frame the 5DSR mark II?


----------



## Jopa (Jul 14, 2017)

sebasan said:


> Is not more important to know news about the 5DSR mark II? Could be the mirroless full frame the 5DSR mark II?



Theoretically it can benefit of lack of mirror and fully electronic shutter. It's not a sports camera either, so why not?


----------



## Miami Photographer (Aug 3, 2017)

I bought Mark iV too while waiting for a 6D upgrade. Lot more expensive but works for events. I like to shoot time laspess so 6D II can be an excellent upgrade. If AF system is improved might be even useful for events


----------

